# Book: Destroying Cancer (Tumors) With Ultrasound!



## sara83

Hello,
I realized that this book is sold on Amazon. Is there anyone who has read it, they told me that it is very useful ?! 
I saw that this book: Destroying cancer (Tumors) with Ultrasound - is a book written for both doctors and patients and explains treatment with High Intensity Focused Ultrasound. 
This technology can treat successfully Benign tumours (Uterine Fibroids, Uterine Adenomyosis, Breast Fibroadenoma) and Malignancies (Liver, Pancreas, Bone, Breast, Kidney, Soft Tissue, Metastatic cancers). 
If anyone is familiar with this book please tell us?!!


----------



## Tomas79

Sounds very interesting, so I ordered this book from Amazon. I can not wait to read it.


----------



## sara83

Tomas79 said:


> Sounds very interesting, so I ordered this book from Amazon. I can not wait to read it.


I can not believe that such technology exists! Why nobody, not even my doctors told me about this method?! The name of the book is: Destroying cancer (Tumors) with Ultrasound, You can buy it from Amazon. I did it.


----------

